# Painting GA16 valve cover



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I sure this topic has been beat up...but I wans thinking of painting my valve cover...since it a hard plastic..whats involved in this and with the correct paint can it look good?
Please let me know...THKS


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

actually...does anyone have any pics of there painted valve cover?
I searched and did find afew but no pics. I know...i should have searched first but hell...its friday and I too lazy, plus I am working a 12 hour day after already working 40hrs this week so....bare with me


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I have an aluminum valve cover for sale $70 plus shipping.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nah....thanks though but I kinda wanted to paint mine red


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well with the Aluminum valve cover you can do a lot more than paint it, you can get it powdercoated and I think you can use the high temp paint with the Aluminum cover so that it last longer.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

unfortantely my wife has banned me from buying anything more for my car(i just bought AGX's and she said thats it for awhile) but Im sure I can get away with paint LOL 
I agree with what your saying but I need to be good and say no thank you....


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

correct me if im wrong:
but i beleive in project sweet 16 in sport compact car mag tried to paint their plastic valve cover and the paint would have weired reactions to it, it kept bubbling up and wouldn't stick, so they used a metal valve cover afterwards and it worked the first time.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

but that the plastic cover.

what james has is the metal b13 cover and if u use the duplicolor engine enamel paint or the high heat engine enamle it shouldnt bubble at all.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yea exactly. I don't know what to think about painting plastic especially on the valve cover, I mean I have no experience doing that so I don't know if it would work... 

if scc tried to paint the plastic and had to switch to the metal cover I guess it just meanst it doesn't work.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Um,
Check my signature for both painting the valve cover, and the show us you painted or polished valve cover thread. (the parts on..link)

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

excellant info guys...thanks


----------

